# Puppy Kicking PCs OOC RECRUITMENT DONE



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 2, 2004)

This is the OOC for a D&D 3.5 game I'm starting, Puppy Kicking PCs. I'll take a max of 6 players for the game. The path of the game itself and how it starts will be based on backgrounds of the characters.

*Setting:* Generic. Main details are that the world is human dominated, with the PCs starting on the outskirts of one of the many Human kingdoms.
*Player Details:* Characters should be built with a 28 Point Buy, and everyone will start at 3rd level. Alignments should be Evil or at least tend towards Evil. 
Races are limited to WotC books, and any non-Core should be approved by me. If you want, Savage Species can be used for monster races(ignored the rule that all race levels must be taken before class levels).
I have access to both Complete Warrior and the Miniature's Handbook, and I'll allow those classes too...except for the Favored Soul.
Starting gold will be the normal for 3rd level.

I may have missed something...not sure...if I have...well, tell me.

*Players:*
John E Smoke
Ceptor
NeuroZombie
Guilt Puppy
Isida Kep'Tukari
Paxus Asclepius
flyingricepaddy
Thomas Hobbes

*Alternate:*
Wippit Guud


----------



## Uriel (Feb 2, 2004)

Aww man! Those stinky Dragon Hunters get to be level 6...:|

Well, I was thinking Half-Green Dragon, but lemme give it a spin in me noggin.

Marshall for me, please...


----------



## John E Smoke (Feb 2, 2004)

Hrm... evil... swashbuckler... yesssss...


----------



## Cepter (Feb 2, 2004)

Hmmm....evil...evil you say. I like evil. Count me in.


----------



## NeuroZombie (Feb 2, 2004)

Sounds Devilish... I'm in   A Necromancer it is....


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 2, 2004)

Uriel said:
			
		

> Aww man! Those stinky Dragon Hunters get to be level 6...:|
> 
> Well, I was thinking Half-Green Dragon, but lemme give it a spin in me noggin.
> 
> Marshall for me, please...



 They get level six because they have bigger things to work with. So, nyah! 

Marshal is fine with me, as is Swashbuckler. That's four players...


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Feb 2, 2004)

I disapprove of the title of this game. But I approve of evil.

As far as a character is concerned... How sadistic is acceptable? I'm thinking some sort of dark _artiste_ sort (elven, possibly vampire as well if the level adjustment works out, but I doubt it will)... The pretentious sophisto of the group, sort of a cross between Andy Warhol, '76 Bowie, and Vincent price. Personality is all I have in mind: The rest all depends on what tone you're looking for (Bond villain evil, indie comic book evil, real-life complicated evil, kitschy b-movie evil?)

Sound good?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 2, 2004)

Nothing to see here.


----------



## yangnome (Feb 2, 2004)

I want in


----------



## yangnome (Feb 2, 2004)

oh, I guess you have 6


----------



## John E Smoke (Feb 2, 2004)

Alright, I've bashed out a character.  Let me know if I'm missing/messing up anything.  Note that I haven't finished equipment, as I don't know if we're going to be socialites or bloody adventurers, and I don't know if you've got any preexisting game world in mind, home-brewn or not, so any reference to countries or cities in my background are XXXXed out.  So without further ado:

*Name:* Dulanse Geriardor, aka Dulanse the Red
*Class:* Swashbuckler 3
*Race:* Human
*Size:* Medium
*Gender:* Male
*Alignment:* Lawful Evil
*HP:* 21 (3d10)
*XP:* 3,000

*Str:* 10       
*Dex:* 16 +3          
*Con:* 11
*Int:* 14 +2    
*Wis:* 10       
*Cha:* 13 +2

*BAB:* +3, +8 Masterwork Rapier, + 7 Masterwork Dagger, +6/+5 Rapier and Dagger
*Speed:* 30'
*Init:* +3
*AC:* 17 (+3 Dex, +3 Masterwork Studded Leather, +1 Two Weapon Defense)

*Fort:* +3, +1 Res. = +4
*Ref:*  1 +3 Dex, +1 Grace, +1 Res. = +5
*Will:* +1, +1 Res. = +2

*Weapons*
Masterwork Rapier - Dmg 1d6+2 Insight, Crit 18-20x2
Masterwork Silver Dagger - Dmg 1d4+2 Insight, Crit 19-20x2, Range 10

*Languages:* Common, Elven, ...

*Abilities:* Grace +1 (Bonus to reflex saves), Insightful Strike (Intelligence bonus to damage with finessable weapons)

*Feats:* Weapon Focus: Rapier, Two-Weapon Fighting, Weapon Finesse, Two-Weapon Defense

*Skill Points:* 42

Balance:  5 ranks +3 Dex, +2 Tumble synergy Dex = +10
Bluff: 6 ranks +2 Cha = +8
Climb: 2 ranks = +2
Diplomacy:  6 ranks +2 Cha, +4 Bluff and Sense Motive synergy = +12
Jump:  5 ranks +2 Tumble synergy = +7
Profession: Merchant 6 ranks = +6
Sense Motive:  6 ranks = +6
Swim:  3 ranks = +3
Tumble:  6 ranks +3 Dex, +2 Jump synergy = +11

*Equipment:*
Masterwork Studded Leather, Masterwork Rapier, Masterwork Silver Dagger, Noble's Outfit, 3 potions of _cure light wounds_, 3 _magic weapon_ oils, Cloak of resistance +1 (other equipment to be bought as it fits the game)

*Money:* 583 gp

*Age:* 22
*Height:* 5'10"
*Weight:* 145lb
*Eyes:* Green
*Hair:* Blonde

*Appearance:* Dulanse typically dresses in fine clothing befitting his family's wealth and prestige, favoring black and often wearing either a crimson sash or cape.  He takes pains to keep up his appearance, keeping his hair trimmed and his face clean-shaven.

*Background:*

The Geriardors are a prominent merchant family that make their home in Calcurt, the capital city of Calislan.  Though technically of common station, their wealth has enabled to grease many palms, and they are poised to use their influence to marry into the aristocracy.

Dulanse is the fourth son of Arlan, the head of the family.  Certain that he would receive a pittance of an inheritance when the time came, and not particularly interested in the family business, Dulanse decided to act on his own initiative and politick his way into a noble family's heart.  He found his mark (and, he would later claim, his love) in a young lady named Ariadne, the daughter of a local baron.  Unfortunately for Dulanse, he found himself in competition for her affections as the young Lord Delryn, a cousin of the prince, had become quite smitten with her.

Dulanse arranged to meet Ariadne in secret one night, to discover that with her father's blessing, she had been betrothed to Delryn.  Enraged by her news, Dulanse plunged a dagger in her heart and buried her.

Though his crime has not been discovered and he has not been suspected in Ariadne's disappearance, Dulanse has since arranged to visit his uncle near the border of Calislan under the pretense of helping manage the family operations there.  It is here that he is keeping a low profile and plotting his revenge against Delryn, whom he blames for the loss of Ariadne.

*Personality:*

On the surface, Dulanse tends to be full of wit and charm, for he is able to handle nearly any social situation with grace.  Underneath, however, he is a hateful, spoiled bastard with a furious temper that erupts whenever he doesn't get his way.  He often lacks patience due to his pampered upbringing, but he is still quite capable of plotting and scheming to achieve his ends.  Though he is a skilled warrior, he usually prefers to stay away from such messiness, relying on others to do the dirty work for him.

*Other Notes:*

I'm imagining that though the Geriardor family has no small amount of prestige, they are involved in all manner of nasty business to make their _real_ money.  Smaller merchant houses owned by the family conduct shady business importing and exporting questionable wares (i.e. fencing stolen goods from guilds outside the country) or exotic "spices".  Another front takes advantage of Calislan law that forbids slave trade but permits ownership of slaves bought outside the borders; it operates in a neighboring country while rubbing elbows with Calislan's wealthy, who can afford the exorbitant prices.

Being close to the border, Dulanse is probably currently involved with the slave trade, whether it be negotiating with the customers or dealing with slavers (some of the other PCs, possibly?).  Eventually, he plans to return to Calcurt, pin Ariadne's murder on Delryn, and pick up where he left off.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 2, 2004)

I'm interested if you want an alternate.  I'd go for an evil cleric.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 2, 2004)

We've got out six, but I'll keep a list of alternates...its also possible that if there's enough demand, i can open up another spot(or two, depending). 

Guilt Puppy(well, everyone actually): Keep the evil as evil as you want...just one major thing. I don't want to deal with internal fighting. You don't have to LIKE each other, just don't KILL each other. 

On the note of geography and such. You can go ahead and come up with your own names for countires and such...well, unless you want your character to be from or heavily involved in the nearby area. If that's so, just give me until tommorrow and I'll have the basic geography and some names worked out.


----------



## John E Smoke (Feb 2, 2004)

Alrighty, XXXXes have been changed to prote- err, profane the innocent.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 2, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> We've got out six, but I'll keep a list of alternates...its also possible that if there's enough demand, i can open up another spot(or two, depending).




I'm tossing myself in for the second alternate position: I'm thinking human ranger 3, angling towards the Warrior of Darkness.


----------



## yangnome (Feb 2, 2004)

could you list me as an alternate also please?  That is if you dont mind me playing in both games.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 2, 2004)

Yangnome: Sticking to just one is probably best.

Paxus: You are an alternate. I'll figure out what to do with everything later today. Also, I'll get a Rogue's Gallery up.


----------



## NeuroZombie (Feb 2, 2004)

I will have my Necromancer up later this afternoon.  I sketched out his stats and all last night, but I am at work now without him so.... BTW, he is 1st lv Cleric and 2nd lv Wizard going for the True Necro Prestige Class.


----------



## flyingricepaddy (Feb 2, 2004)

Well, I voted for this one, and I figure I'd be willing to wait for it. Sign me up as an alternate?


----------



## Cepter (Feb 2, 2004)

Working on my character now. Just to let you know, I'm using the 3rd edition book and the SRD for 3.5. I'll try not to make too many mistakes, but just wanted to give fair warning.

Anyway, the character I'm working on is a monk or a fighter specializing in exotic weapons. Either way, lawful evil. Be prepared.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 2, 2004)

NeuroZombie: Just a note, I don't have whichever book True Necormancer is in(methinks its Tome and Blood). I've looked over the class before for other games, and I don't mind it. Thing is, for any abilities you have, I'd like to have them listed out so I can know what's what.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 2, 2004)

Important! 

Uriel has switched to the Dragon game, which bumps up Isida to PC status. ALSO, I've decided to just say 'screw it' and allow all eight of you as players.

So...there we have it. NO MORE though.  Rogue's Gallery will be up in a bit...

EDIT: Rogue's Gallery is up here. Please take all PC stats there.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 2, 2004)

Will you allow the Cosmopolitan feat from FRCS?  +2 to a skill, and makes that skill always a class skill.  The skill I'm thinking of is Intimidate.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 2, 2004)

Cool...  I'm a statue.    I hope to have a character up on Tuesday.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 2, 2004)

Pax: Cosmopolitan is fine.

Isida: My my, now whatever are you talking about?


----------



## NeuroZombie (Feb 2, 2004)

*Name:* Nyos Xtrigian
*Class:* Cleric 1, Wizard 2
*Race:* Human
*Size:* Medium
*Gender:* Male
*Alignment:* Lawful Evil
*HP:* 16 (1d8+2d4+3-Toughness)
*XP:* 3,000

*Str:* 10 
*Dex:* 12 +1 
*Con:* 10
*Int:* 16 +3 
*Wis:* 14 +2 
*Cha:* 12 +1

*BAB:* +1, +1 Quarterstaff, + 2 Dagger, +2 Light Crossbow
*Speed:* 30'
*Init:* +1
*AC:* 12 (+1 Dex, +1 Ring of Protection)

*Fort:* +2 (+2 base)
*Ref:* +2 (+1 base, +1 Dex)
*Will:* +7 (+5 base, +3 Wis)

*Weapons*
Quarterstaff - Dmg 1d6, Crit 18-20(x2)
Dagger - Dmg 1d4, Crit 19-20x2, Range 10’
Light Crossbow - Dmg 1d8, Crit 19-20(x2), Range 80’

*Languages:* Common, Elven, Draconic, Infernal 

*Feats:* Scribe Scroll, Toughness, Spell Focus (Necromancy), Augment Summoning, Alertness (from Familiar)

*Skills:* Concentration +5 (5r), Craft (Alchemy) +8 (5r), Diplomacy +3 (2r), Heal +3 (1r), Knowledge (Arcana) +8 (5r), Knowledge (Religion) +8 (5r), Knowledge (The Planes) +6 (3r), Spellcraft +7 (4r), Bluff +3 (2r), Disguise +2 (1r), Hide +2 (1r), Appraise +6 (+3f), Listen +4 (+2f), Spot +4 (+2f)
*r=ranks; f=familiar; bluff, disguise & hide come from trickery domain 

*Cleric Abilities:* 
Rebuke Undead 4/day
Death & Trickery domains
Divine Spells 4/1+1
Orisons:  (prep:light x2, guidance, resistance)
1-level:  (prep: bane, cause fear[domain])

*Wizard Abilities:* 
Arcane Spell 4/3
Cantrips: all (prep: detect magic, ray of cold, acid splash, touch of fatigue)
1-level: chill touch, summon monster I, mage armor, magic missile, feather fall, ray of enfeeblement, protection from good (prep: chill touch, magic missile, ray of enfeeblement)

*Equipment:*
Ring of protection +1, potion of cure light wounds, spellbook, backpack, common lantern, 2 oils, 10 candles, ink & pen, 10 days rations, scroll organizer (from T&B, holds 15 scrolls) w/ 2 burning hands, 2 mage armor, 2 summon monster I, 2 inflict light wounds, light horse, bit & bridle, saddle & saddlebags, 10 days feed. 

*Money:* 135 gp

*Familiar:*
Xyco the Raven 
HD 3
HP 6
AC 15 
Initiative +2 
Attack +5 claws d2-5
Fort +2, Ref +4, Will +7
Move 10’, 40’ flying
Str 1, Dex 15, Con 10, Int 6, Wis 14, Cha 6
Listen +6, Spot +2
Weapon Finess (claws)
Speaks Common, Improved Evasion, Share Spells, Empathic Link

*Age:* 26
*Height:* 5'8"
*Weight:* 123lbs.
*Eyes:* Pale Blue
*Hair:* Black

*Appearance:* Nyos is a vision in black. He wears a pair of light, black leather breeches, belted at the waist and a matching leather vest with pockets sewn in for his spell components. He wears a dark grey poets shirt that flares with small ruffles at the end of the sleeves. He wears his long hair neatly tied in a pony tail with a tie made of small animal bones. He sports a finely shaved goatee, replete with a long, waxed mustache.

*Background:*
Nyos was born the third, and youngest son of a minor baron on the outskirts of the kingdom. His two older brothers were bullies that always treated the younger, smarter brother as if he were a punching bag. Every day, when he could get away from his brothers brutality, Nyos would wander the barons keep and the surrounding area plotting ways to get revenge again his older siblings. On one such occasion, Nyos discovered a hidden passageway in the keep which led to an ancient library and shrine to the god of death and trickery, Nerull. Nyos took every moment that he had and spent it within his own secret place and made a connection to his dark god. Nyos became a cleric of Nerull and his first act of villainy was to kill his brothers in cold blood. He barely escaped with his life as his father thundered, drunkenly, after him with a small contingent of guards. Nyos escaped and wherever he could, he taught himself more of magic and discovered his true calling as a cleric of Nerul and as a necromantic Wizard. Nyos now wanders the countryside in search of the lore that will help him to become something that he never was in his younger days, powerful.

*Personality:*
Nyos is typically a cold and calculating fellow, drawn within his own mind, scheming and planning his own rise to power. Without a steady source of income, he has stooped to adventuring as needed to gain the riches and knowledge he craves and the power that knowledge brings. 

****************************************************************

I think this is everything. I will post the True Necromancer progression in the next day or so. I have until, at the very least, 5th character level before I could begin to qualify for the PrC.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 3, 2004)

AMG, I already have a vile character and your party is large enough so I'm going to garyh this thing and bow out for other players.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 3, 2004)

Alright. That puts us down to 7 PCs. Still, not bad. 

Everyone, as you get characters, put them in the Rogue's Gallery. And I'm not sure if I said it or not...so, for HP, take 3/4 the HD each time.


----------



## John E Smoke (Feb 3, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> And I'm not sure if I said it or not...so, for HP, take 3/4 the HD each time.




Round up or down?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 3, 2004)

Well...you're evil, and evil is always better than good because good is stupidD), so Round Up.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 4, 2004)

Aw, shucks.  Can't believe I missed this.

Can I be signed up as an alternate?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 4, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Well...you're evil, and evil is always better than good because good is stupidD), so Round Up.



*LMAO* That would be a great signature line...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 4, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> *LMAO* That would be a great signature line...



 Well, the ACTUAL line is "because good is dumb". Ahhh, I love Spaceballs.

Thomas, you're up as an alternate. 

EDIT: Nevermind that, Thomas. You're in as a PC, since I decided to go with 8 PCs for this game.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 4, 2004)

Huzzah!

Now the only question is... what to play?

I've got two basic character ideas.

1) Succubus.  The warmest smile and coldest heart ever the crawl out of hell.  Most likely finagled her way onto the prime without being beholden to anyone else and likes it that way. Problem:  Succubus changed in 3.5, meaning the savage species progression would have to be re-jiggered.  Bleh.

2)CN Aasimar Cleric of Olidimarra.  A "Face" and healing character (cures and turns rather than inflicts and rebukes).  Takes great joy in skipping in the grey areas of morality without _quite_ crossing over, considering her sucsess a big "f*** you" to her moral absolutist forebears.  Max out bluff, disguise, diplomacy, and sense motive (via cosmopolitain).  Most likely annoying and anti-authoritarian, but hey, what're you gonna do- she's the one with the positive energy mojo...

Which would you rather?  I'm tending towards the second if only to save myself some work.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 4, 2004)

I'd say the second one is the one that catches my eye. And yeah, a Succubus would take a lot to rework, but it could be done if you wanted.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 4, 2004)

Nah, the second's what I was tending towards anywho.  Right, up by this time tomorrow, I expect.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 4, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Well, the ACTUAL line is "because good is dumb". Ahhh, I love Spaceballs.




Yeah me too...  and I was actually referring to the whole thing.... Including the rounding up as it could be considered cheating, and evil, if read out of context. 




			
				Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> 1) Succubus.  The warmest smile and coldest heart ever the crawl out of hell.  Most likely finagled her way onto the prime without being beholden to anyone else and likes it that way. Problem:  Succubus changed in 3.5, meaning the savage species progression would have to be re-jiggered.  Bleh.




Sounds very similar to something I did.    If you want to try this you might want to look for a half-succubus template, or the savage species succubus progression.


----------



## flyingricepaddy (Feb 4, 2004)

Woo, wasn't expecting to be in this early. Writing up a bard, I think.

Edit- should I reconsider? Party looks to be heavy on the socially skilled types.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 4, 2004)

I'm sure we'll work together well then.  Much easier to believe a bunch of social evil types can get along together rather than a bunch of sociopathic evil types.


----------



## flyingricepaddy (Feb 4, 2004)

OK, sounds cool. I just don't want to step on anyone's toes, division of labour-wise.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 4, 2004)

One important question: how explicitly vile can our posts be?


----------



## flyingricepaddy (Feb 4, 2004)

Are psionics OK? If so, are they Different? (Thinking of going with a telepath)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 4, 2004)

Ok, Lydia's all finished.  I'm ready to play at any time, pending DM approval.  

However, if the DM has the Book of Vile Darkness, I am rather interested in the Evil Brand and Lichloved feats for Lydia.  If so, cool, if not, also cool.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 4, 2004)

flyingricepaddy: I'd prefer to keep away from Psionics. I do like them, just don't think they'll fit in with this. 

Isida: Yep, I DO have the BoVD, so feel free to use the feats in there.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 5, 2004)

Lydia's damn creepy.  Good job.  (Oh, and Lichloved- ewwww.)

Right, I'm done except for typing out the appearance and background.  I'll post the stats and get back to you in a bit with the rest.

Edit: To be fair, I also have to give Paxus credit where credit is due, creepiness-wise.  Half-fiend sadistic serial killer.  Huzzah!

Second edit: Background and &tc. are up.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 5, 2004)

Thanks Thomas!  Lydia was fun to write, in a creepy evil kind of way.  I rather think that Rhesa ought to be interesting to interact with, and to watch her interact with the rest of the world!  Does she ever forget who she is on any given day?


----------



## Cepter (Feb 5, 2004)

Hey Thomas, we can't all be lunatics or warped extra-planar half-breeds. Show a little love for the purely evil among us!


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 5, 2004)

Cepter said:
			
		

> Hey Thomas, we can't all be lunatics or warped extra-planar half-breeds. Show a little love for the purely evil among us!




Purely evil?  Then how do you explain this:


			
				Cepter said:
			
		

> He finds excessive violence and cruelty distasteful unless it serves a definite purpose.




That's going to make for some interesting interactions between Gwyn and Sunedilar.


----------



## flyingricepaddy (Feb 5, 2004)

Still working on my character, but the first bit is up. Basic concept is sketched out. Too weird?


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 5, 2004)

Too wierd?  Have you _seen_ the other characters?  Obviously not, if you need to ask that question... 

Cepter- whilst it's true that the rest of you lot are no less evil (or so I expect), it's that extra level of sadism in Gwyn and the more than vague wiff of necrophelia around Lydia that makes them stand out in my mind.  I wouldn't want Sunedilar in charge of the town I was in; I wouldn't want to be _in_ the same town as Gwyn.

Isida- Rhesa actually has a pretty good sense of self, so probably not- Aeweth's just a cover, after all.  It will be interesting writing the posts, though.  Rhesa will be thinking both what _she's_ thinking and thinking about what Aeweth _should_ be thinking, trying to hide the former while projecting the latter.  And all the while trying to pull of a metaphysical tightrope walk...

Whee!  I'm looking forward to this game.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 5, 2004)

Nothing is too weird for this crew I think.


----------



## Cepter (Feb 5, 2004)

> Originally Posted by *Paxus Asclepius*
> _Purely evil? Then how do you explain this:
> Quote:_
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...




Hey, pure evil doesn't have to be crude.

And as far as Gwyn and Sunedilar's relations...well, sometimes developing a reputation as a band of murdering psychopaths is a purpose unto itself....



> Originally Posted by *Isida Kep'Tukari*
> _Nothing is too weird for this crew I think._




Now that's not completely true. I myself draw the line at vampiric half-elemental wereantelope. But maybe that's just me.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 5, 2004)

These characters are turning out great. As Isida said...nothing is too weird for this.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 5, 2004)

Cepter said:
			
		

> Now that's not completely true. I myself draw the line at vampiric half-elemental wereantelope. But maybe that's just me.




I agree.  It should be an antelopewere.


----------



## John E Smoke (Feb 5, 2004)

Well hell, if I had known we as a group were going for such a psychotic group, I would have delivered.  I feel so _vanilla_.

Hrm, we do seem to be lacking a rogue, though.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 5, 2004)

I'm sure that finding/hiring/forcing a rogue to work for us won't be too difficult... or we can do it the old-fashioned way.  Break the door down/chest open/ beat the information out of the guy.  Or just use magic.  We'll survive.  Because we're evil.  Or at least crazy.


----------



## John E Smoke (Feb 5, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Because we're evil.  Or at least crazy.




I'm not crazy.  Just really, really mean.


----------



## NeuroZombie (Feb 6, 2004)

I'm not crazy either...yet  

Nyos is right on the edge, if one big muscle-bound dufus treats him as his brothers did, all H-E-Double Hockey Sticks is gonna break out.  

Sanity is tenuous, evil is persistant


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 6, 2004)

NeuroZombie said:
			
		

> I'm not crazy either...yet
> 
> Nyos is right on the edge, if one big muscle-bound dufus treats him as his brothers did, all H-E-Double Hockey Sticks is gonna break out.
> 
> Sanity is tenuous, evil is persistant




Gwyn will also resist classification as crazy; he views almost all of society as the crazy ones.  _Giving_ to those too weak to support themselves, much less aid you?  What madness is this?


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 6, 2004)

I like Dulanse quite a bit, so don't worry about being too vanilla.

And Paxus- Just because he resists the classification doesn't mean he ain't. )


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 6, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> I like Dulanse quite a bit, so don't worry about being too vanilla.
> 
> And Paxus- Just because he resists the classification doesn't mean he ain't. )




Very true; his picture is probably right next to the Emperor of San Francisco under the definition of "absolutely, completely insane, beyond any hope of redemption."  His major problem is a near-schizophrenic disjunct between how he views the majority of people, and how he views the handful of people he respects.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 6, 2004)

Woah... he respects people?  I thought regarded everyone as inferior to him (except, presumably, other people with fiendish blood).


----------



## John E Smoke (Feb 6, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> I like Dulanse quite a bit, so don't worry about being too vanilla.




Thanks.  I like the guy myself, I suppose that's why I'm worried about the poor chap being upstaged.  He's kind of the "elderly driver" of evil - slow to get around, but devastating when he finally reaches the farmer's market, while most of the other characters strike me as being the "drunk drivers" of evil - erratic and uncontrollable until they smash into something.

So, uh, is there any thought on why our merry band of bastards is together?

EDIT: Oh yeah, and if there's any consensus on us needing a rogue, I _do_ have an idea for one, an Igor with an edge, if you will...


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 6, 2004)

Heh.  Dig the metaphor.



			
				John E Smoke said:
			
		

> So, uh, is there any thought on why our merry band of bastards is together?




Depends on whether you ask Rhesa when she's in character or not.    Rhesa will probably throw her lot in with the group, whatever its reason for assembly, to show herself that She's Still Got It (remaining neutral-wise), whatever "it" is.  Aeweth is exceedingly soppy.  She'll latch on to a powerful personality that doesn't seem too pyschopathic.  Lydia is most likely- her obsession, I expect, is mostly kept hidden, and to Aeweth female=relative non-threatening.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 6, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> Woah... he respects people?  I thought regarded everyone as inferior to him (except, presumably, other people with fiendish blood).




He regards the vast majority of people as inferiors, but not all.  For example, despite her meager human blood, Lydia has achieved both power and amorality. Rhesa he'll respect at first for her outsider blood, but her fence-sitting will aggravate him tremendously.  Most of the others he's borderline on. The elf gets some respect for not being human, but loses some for being a plaything to lesser beings.  Sunedilar is physically capable, but his reluctance to use it costs him points.  Gwyn's not as strong as he knows he's going to be when he matures (gets the other three levels of half-fiend), so he's a little easier on like-minded companions than he might be otherwise.  His respect isn't limited to evil, either; a half-celestial paladin could earn it, provided they were devoted to their cause, and not wishy-washily more afraid of doing evil than eager to stop it.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 6, 2004)

And he'll have even less respect for her to begin with, since she specifically hides her outsider status.  Oy.  How does he react to wishy-washy girly wannabe academics?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 6, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> And he'll have even less respect for her to begin with, since she specifically hides her outsider status.  Oy.  How does he react to wishy-washy girly wannabe academics?




I'm not sure how much I can say explicitly, so I'll be as vague as possible.  Think of the worst things you can imagine one human being doing to another.  Consider that I probably have a better imagination in that department than you.  Remove only those things that leave scars unhealable by magic.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 6, 2004)

This ought to be an interesting game.  Lydia really doesn't mind working with others, as long as they aren't too squicked about the dead.  If they get creeped out by her looking over corpses to find a good one then she'll just have contempt for them.  She appreciates people that aren't shy about her picadillos.  But get to bullying and she starts contemplating how much better off you'd be if you were dead.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 6, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> If they get creeped out by her looking over corpses to find a good one then she'll just have contempt for them.




Gwyn's probably going to be willing to help there, thanks to his bizarre sense of aesthetics; after all, why waste such a wonderful body just because it's not breathing anymore?


----------



## NeuroZombie (Feb 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted by *Isida Kep'Tukari*
> _ If they get creeped out by her looking over corpses to find a good one then she'll just have contempt for them._



 Nyos will be right there with her as his fascination with the dead continues to grow over the course of the campaign.  He is, I suppose, the "newbie of evil" in this particular group having only killed a few before he was chased out of his home, but I think he has some potential.


----------



## Wippit Guud (Feb 6, 2004)

Did you have room for that 8th person? Or are you sticking with 7?
(don't worry if you prefer 7)


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Feb 6, 2004)

For lack of Rogue, I'd be willing to rewrite Alev as one... Really, Wizard was kind of a "well, he needs a character class" thing anyway.

AMG? Kosher to rewrite stats at this point?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 6, 2004)

Wippit Guud: We're actually at 8 at the moment...I'll put you down as an alternate though.

Guilt Puppy: Rewriting is fine with me until we get moving.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Feb 7, 2004)

Alright, Alev's been rewritten... Made him a bit of a blade fanatic (and I've finally got a character with TWF, neat)... Ideally, if he gets the jump on someone, he can get the kukri 'cross their throat and the rapier 'tween their ribs before they have a chance to knock off any of his 15 hit points


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 7, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> I'm not sure how much I can say explicitly, so I'll be as vague as possible.  Think of the worst things you can imagine one human being doing to another.  Consider that I probably have a better imagination in that department than you.  Remove only those things that leave scars unhealable by magic.




Oh dear.  And to think I was _worried_ that he might beat the DC 18 spot check to see that there's more to Aeweth then meets the eye.  As it is, him making that check may very well save her life.


----------



## Wippit Guud (Feb 7, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Wippit Guud: We're actually at 8 at the moment...I'll put you down as an alternate though.



Cool... just whipped up a rather twisted half-ogre hexblade in the event my number comes up


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 7, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> Oh dear.  And to think I was _worried_ that he might beat the DC 18 spot check to see that there's more to Aeweth then meets the eye.  As it is, him making that check may very well save her life.




Oh, he'd likely leave her alive, although only in the clinical sense.  I think the technical term is "irreversible catatonia."  But don't worry; the scaly patches would likely be visible before _too_ long.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Feb 7, 2004)

John E Smoke said:
			
		

> So, uh, is there any thought on why our merry band of bastards is together?




I'm not sure -- it might be best to do it piecewise, how one character meets another and so forth...

Gwyn: "A kick to watch, certainly... Wholly unrefined and misguided, maybe, but at least inspired. What he could be with an _education_ -- but that will have to be approached subtly. I doubt he has any patience to listen to a more learned voice..."
~ Alev will find Gwyn entertaining, but see little cause to respect the man -- such romantic ideals as "terror" and "misery" are tired endeavors... He seems to get how little a human life is really worth, on some level, and that gives them at least something in common. But Alev will keep Gwyn at arm's length, and let his mortal longings keep his back exposed: If things come to blows, that is where the first is best dealt.

Nyos: "At least he's quiet -- his silly lust for power is at least bearable if I don't have to hear about it. At least he's fighting his mortality a little... The reasons are a bit banal, but to his credit he's not stupid enough to set off with all these grandiose visions without trying to deal with the fact that he'll be popping from this world before long. It's a little redeeming, still naive, but a little redeeming."
~ There's little the two will see eye to eye on, but nothing to bring them to blows, either -- I could see them working together, provided the arrangement is mutually beneficial, but I don't see them having any mutual _goals_ any time soon.

Sunedilar: "Oh, now here's a man desperate to live up to the image of his fathers. Poor soul... Perhaps we should stop by the family plot with a few shovels, show him what the _real_ image is -- a far cry from the fluff of lore and legend, no doubt."
~ Sunedilar's motivations -- power, duty, devotion -- will strike Alev as remarkably trivial... If forced to spend any amount of time with Sunedilar, he'll probably start poking and prodding for some sort of redeeming or at least interesting quality, and do what he can to nourish it, but for the most part, all he's good for is the magnificent arc of that chain...

Dulanse: "Class and dignity, for once... While these invariably reveal some dim need or temptation on closer examination, at least he doesn't wear it on his face. And his bladework is... intense. A good man to study under, and maybe even some decent material there to _teach_..."
~ Alev will find Dulanse easier to get along with, on a "friendly" level, than any of the others... While he finds little in anyone worthy of respect, there are at least a few things to be said for the swashbuckler; that combined with the pleasure of his company will probably be enough for an alliance, on Alev's part.

Lydia: "Foregoing the company of the for that of the dead? If she weren't clearly driven by so much heavy pathos, I'd think the girl was on to something... Perhaps enough that, with guidance, she could turn out a bit better than the rest of her lot."
~ Lydia triggers one of the last vestiges of sentiment to be found in Alev... If humans are ever truly worthwhile, it is when they are tiny, clever, and unburdened... Lydia is hardly unburdened, but still, she at least _looks_ the part enough to seem a bit comfortable and familiar. Not to mention the whole undead things -- there's some interesting possibilities for that sort of magic, one's that Alev would like to be around to explore.

Rhesa/Aeweth: "Too much going on in there... I'm not sure that I _really_ understand a single thing she does. Insanity, though... That might be a good quality, when you get down to it. Might be. She's worth watching.... There's that, at least."
~ Rhesa's motivations are well outside the scope of anything Alev is familiar with, making her at least a novelty. Until he spots sign of some base mortal drive beneath the layers of facade, he'll find her to be quite entertaining to have around... He'll probably keep his distance for the most part, not out of fear so much as confusion -- not knowing at all how to react to this girl, up close.

Fabian: "A man who can appreciate the artfulness of death... Nice on some level, but oh, he is still so caught up in _narrative_ and _climax_ and that whole melodramatic mess... He has a good _eye_, though, and if he can bring his mind to terms with the irrelevance of living, something may be made of him yet..."
~ Of all human ventures, Alev finds art to be the most redeeming -- at best, it can be a real acknowledgement of one's mortality, and if divorced from some desperate struggle to subvert it, it can transcend those mundane bounds. Fabian is easy to respect as an artist, and is at least unburdened by morality -- once he's shaken from his theatrical tradition, he may become a really appreciable soul. And it's true, he is more refined than Alev, giving him something to _teach_, as well as learn... If both can let down their authors' egos a little, it would be easy for them to work alongside one another.

_(Edit: Switched to the IC/OOC format, as I thought that worked a lot better.)_


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 7, 2004)

Nyos: I can't really see any reason for him and Gwyn to meet up.

Sunedilar:  He's looking for allies, and despite his psychoses (or perhaps because of them), Gwyn would make a good one.  Something of a "Fear will keep them in line" tactic.

Dulanse:  He doesn't like dirty work, where Gwyn revels in it.  I can easily imagine Dulanse hiring Gwyn to ensure that Delryn's last days are more horrific than anything he could do himself.

Lydia:  Yet again, Gwyn makes good muscle.  He's a capable fighter if necessary, but would be able to frighten away most petty bandits.  Even better, he's not going to object to her activities, which makes him nearly unique in the mercenary world.

Rhesa/Aeweth:  As has been mentioned, while they might meet, it wouldn't be the sort of meeting conducive to party-forming.

Fabian: Gwyn does crank out the tragedies, though perhaps not of the highest quality.  For his part, Gwyn might enjoy the notoriety; after all, "the crimson-eyed reaver, whose hair is as black as his soul" is going to terrify more than a random stranger who waylaid you on a back road.


----------



## John E Smoke (Feb 7, 2004)

Gwyn - "More beast than a man, that one, but dangerous nonetheless.  Perhaps when I return to Calcurt I can convince him to arrange a 'hunting accident' for a certain group of my peers.  I mustn't let him escape my sight, however."

Nyos - "Quickly, my friends!  We must make haste, for the carnival has lost their ringmaster!  He - oh, he's right here!  Ahem.  He seems dependable enough, and his knowledge of the darker arts should prove helpful.  I don't trust a man with a waxed moustache, however.  I'll be keeping an eye on him."

Sunedilar - "Ahh yes, I believe my dear uncle mentioned that he does a brisk, ah... _livestock_ trade with this one's clan.  They have proven honorable enough to deal with so far.  But what drove this one so far afield?  Until I know for sure, I'm not turning my back to this one."

Lydia - "By all the gods and their grandmothers to boot!  Why must every wench I meet outside of Calcurst be as frigid as a white dragon's backside?  Another one far too fascinated with the dead to notice what the living around her are doing.  She'll be easy enough to sway, so long as I dangle a dead mouse on a stick for her.  The cold ones are always the ones to bite you in the rear, though.  I'll be watching her."

Alev Pure - "Finally, some civilized company!  Not half bad with a blade, either.  He's certainly an excellent sparring partner, but something about him strikes me as... odd.  If he ever does slip an edge past my guard, it's most likely going to be from behind, and I don't doubt for a moment that he isn't thinking about it.  Well not today, my friend.  I'm keeping my eyes open around you for certain."

Aeweth - "Well she seems pleasant enough.  I think she's trying too hard to impress me, however.  I don't trust her.  I'll certainly not let her escape my attention."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 7, 2004)

Paranoid, are we?  There doesn't seem to be a single one of us you could possibly trust.  Of course, I'm not saying you're wrong, but just because they're out to get you doesn't mean you can't be paranoid.


----------



## John E Smoke (Feb 7, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Paranoid, are we?  There doesn't seem to be a single one of us you could possibly trust.  Of course, I'm not saying you're wrong, but just because they're out to get you doesn't mean you can't be paranoid.




Who's paranoid?  It's a bit of a joke, really.  But then again, when you know that nobody should trust _you_, why put that trust in anyone else?


----------



## Cepter (Feb 8, 2004)

Gwyn: "The scorpion must have its poison, and this one is filled with enough malice to serve that purpose. All he must learn is that while torture is an art, art without purpose is also without worth." 
- Sunedilar's only concern with Gwyn is that he will cause more problems than he solves. While Sunedilar's people make extensive use of torture, their religion teaches that pain is not an end unto itself, so Gwyn's sadism will be an irritant.

Nyos: "Sometimes the best weapon for the job is the one that falls into your hand. This weapon may not strike precisely the way I desire, but it will serve"
- Sunedilar's basic opinion of Nyos would be cold apprasisal: he has valuable skills and abilities. If Sunedilar learns his background, he may have a few concerns, but would most likely continue to deal with Nyos.

Dulanse: "A friend of the Krinjat, and a possible venom to his own. As th Krinjat have profited from his before, so I shall now."
- Having dealt with the Geriardor family in the past, Sunedilar would honor that alliance with Dulanse. He would have no concerns regarding Dulanse's murder, since his own clan has often employed scorched earth tactics of their own.

Lydia: "A kindred spirit in serving the precepts of faith, though hers demands a world of corpses. She could prove quite valuable, if her destructive desires could be channeled to more...productive goals."
- The cult of Vorlash teaches its warriors to hold respect for the chosen of the gods (only the darker ones, of course) as a way to control the clan's warriors more cleanly. In spite of his time away from the tribe, Sunedilar still holds such priests in some regard. He would respect her decision to seek the power of lichdom, but would be less admiring of her idea of "cleansing" the world of the living.

Alev: "A living puppet, if you call what he does living. If any were born to serve, it is this one. His interests can be easily enough directed towards a far better purpose than he would ever have alone. And if he will not be guided, he will be discarded."
- Alev's lack of real feeling would make Sunedilar view him as little more than a pawn, an untrustworthy one at that. If he learns Alev's background, he will wonder at Alev's lack of spine, to not only allow himself to be enslaved but to remain that way for so long before freeing himself.

Rhesa/Aeweth: "This one seems harmless enough. And that is a problem. The instant she lets her focus slip at a key moment, she may well damn us all. Unless this is simply an illusion, in which case...most impressive."
- The Krinjat are a particularly taciturn lot, so her outgoing personality and ditziness would definately bother Sunedilar. But he has known plenty of people who appeare harmless to conceal something, so he would not take her outward appearance for granted.

Fabian: "Another talker, full of cheer and frivolity. Still, someone must tell the tale, once the conquest has ended, and this child of the world seems to have a penchant for the tragic."
- Again, his apparently outgoing personality would be annoying, but once Sunedilar has a better understanding of Fabian, he may very well be quite pleased to have found someone so easy to direct.

As for a way to connect him to the rest, there are a couple of approachs. A contractual obligation to Dulanse would do it. Money is also good, since he can use it to buy mercenaries or objects of power later. A promise of aid in the coming war would also secure his loyalty.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 8, 2004)

Wippit Guud said:
			
		

> Cool... just whipped up a rather twisted half-ogre hexblade in the event my number comes up




No no- that's in the event one of _our_ numbers come up.   

And Paxus, you frighten my sometimes.   

(I like this list of reactions format, and I'll do one when I get the chance...)


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 8, 2004)

And Thomas...your number WILL come up. 

Great idea with the list of reactions there, I'd like it if you guys were already pre-estabolished as a group when we get into it. Maybe even thow in a few general goals if you can.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 8, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> And Paxus, you frighten me sometimes.




Only sometimes?  I must not be trying hard enough.



			
				Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> I'd like it if you guys were already pre-estabolished as a group when we get into it. Maybe even thow in a few general goals if you can.




Gwyn's ambitions are relatively small at the moment.  Wealth to afford magic to provide power, and as free a hand as possible with the civilians, are his two basic goals.  To the first end, he'll take cash from anyone who's willing to let him have the second.


----------



## John E Smoke (Feb 8, 2004)

Dulanse has a few goals of his own, which hopefully will coincide with the rest of the group.  First, he wants Delryn either murdered (slowly and messily, by all preference) or shamed to exile - and _then_ murdered slowly and messily where he has no influence.  Second, he wants to build enough wealth and power of his own so that he won't have to rely on his family's assets (this isn't a "I hate my family" thing, it's a "I want to prove my worth" thing, and he fully intends to continue friendly relations with and/or further elevate their position).  Third, and ultimately most importantly, he wants a title and an official estate recognised by the crown of Calislan.

The easiest way I can see to get this band together is for us all to be tasked together with a mission of questionable morality.  An easy solution to setting up that situation would be Dulanses dear uncle, who could have hired everybody individually (or in already matched pairs, what have you), and asked Dulanse to go with them to make sure they stay on task (with a significant monetary incentive, naturally).  Being mostly uninterested in the family business, Dulanse would probably be quite eager for a bit of derring-do for a change.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 8, 2004)

That's two with a common goal of wealth...that could actually be a very good way to keep you guys together...


----------



## flyingricepaddy (Feb 8, 2004)

Late-night viewing of RotK (it only just got here on the 7th, a showing which they had the nerve to call a sneak preview) plus my work schedule has left me web-idle for the last bit--sorry.

Some more info is up for Fabian. Many stats still in limbo.

No worries about getting Fabian to work with whomever. He's a people person!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 8, 2004)

Gwyn - "So angry, Bright Star?  No worries, your anger and hunger for blood will serve you well.  There are many that deserve your kind of brilliant pain, if only to bring them to the peace of death.  You and I can work well together."

~Gwyn's propensity for violence doesn't really phase Lydia.  The more he kills the more bodies she has to... work with.

Nyos - "Brother under the skin, eh?  I see you know Death's ways, and the ways she can help you.  I can help you too."

~As a fellow death-worshipper and as one that shares a common background of abusive siblings, Lydia would get along fairly well with Nyos.

Sunedilar - "A fine and stoic man.  Quite reliable, with few vices, and doesn't object to certain necessary practices.  Devoted to his causes... yes, you'd be an excellent bodyguard."

~Since Sunedilar seems to be the kind of person who would be unperturbed by some of Lydia's actions, he seems like a decent sort to travel with.  She also would be appreciative of his strength and battle prowess.

Dulanse - "A bit aloof, aren't you Pretty Bird?  Never let anyone do the dirty work?  Shirk your duty and explode when someone tells you otherwise?  How can you know anything unless you experience it for yourself?"

~Dulanse's arrogance puts her off, as it reminds her of one of her brothers.  

Alev Pure - "A veritable Peacock I should think.  Your affections will be your downfall some day.  All one would have to do would be to replace your rice powder with poison and you would cheerfully go the grave with a smooth and pretty face."

~While Alev's interest in the occasional murder is mildly interesting, Lydia has a distrust for any handsome men.  His lack of emotion disturbs her.

Rhesa/Aeweth - "Flighty little child; heart of a feather, mind of a spring breeze, head in the clouds, and feet far off the ground.  You don't know the kind of power you can receive if you just open yourself up to it and take it into you.  If you dance long enough on your knife-edge of morality then you will surely be cut.  I can offer you an easy slide into darkness..."

~Though Lydia essentially considers Aeweth to be harmless, she feels she could be a great force to further many causes, if she just stopped tip-toeing around the issue and plunged right in.

Fabian - "What a strange man.  A skilled storyteller though, and confident enough to not mind the subject matter.  Perhaps he can tell my story so that all might know and remember."

~Fabian is a bit of an odd duck to Lydia.  Strangely detached yet at the same time very pleasent and outgoing, he confuses her.  However, he tells a good story, which she enjoys.


Lydia's goals are fairly simple - gain enough power and respect from Wee Jas in order to be able to raise the dead.  To this end she tends to present herself as a mercenary for hire, attempting to join whatever group will cause the most death.  Money is a secondary, though reasonably important concern, as it is necessary for her necromantic rites.


----------



## John E Smoke (Feb 10, 2004)

Uh, everybody ok there?  There's wickedness to be done!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 10, 2004)

Everyone looks good...

I'll get the IC thread up tommorrow afternoon. Just a couple of things for me to work out and we'll be moving. This should be a very fun game!


----------



## NeuroZombie (Feb 10, 2004)

As the realative newbie to the ways of murder, denial and betrayal, I see Nyos soaking in as much knowledge from the rest of you as he possibly can in order to further his own goal of personal power.  I know megalomania is a cliche in fantasy and thats why I choose to make Nyos that way, in order to maybe figure out ways to make such a character interesting again.  Heck, some of the best comic book villains are megalomaniacs (Dr. Doom), but in fantasy they alwasy seem bland for some reason.

I am gonna work up a list of reactions todays as I am home sick so I actually have the time to read thru everyones characters


----------



## NeuroZombie (Feb 10, 2004)

Dulanse - As courteous as he is callous, I see Nyos getting on well with Dulanse on a personally level while at the same time looking down on him due to his airs. After all, he is not really royalty; he just acts like he is. 

Gwynn – Gwynn is too crude to be anything more than a tool for Nyos to use in his rise to power and his quest for knowledge.

Sunedilar – The dedication that Sunedilar shows to his deity is well-respected by Nyos, although misplaced as everyone knows the god of death is much more powerful (everyone dies, after all.) His cold and quiet demeanor will be respected as wel, but his reluctance to bring death for its own sake will be despised.

Lydia – They share a similar background as she is also nobility, he will find her a worthy ally in the days ahead. To Nyos, Lydia is a kindred soul, one that he would gladly have rule by his side when he comes to power. 

Alev – Nyos does not know what to think about Alev. On one hand he is a artiste of evil and has much potential as an ally. On the other, he seems a bit petty and too casual about his artistry.

Rhesa – Rhesa’s multiple personalities will get on Nyos’ last nerve as order is a big part of who he is. On the other hand, Nyos may try to use Rhesa’s two halves to his own advantage if he can figure out a suitably creative way to do so.

Fabian – Nyos will respect Fabians cold detachment, as in his eyes that is a favorable attribute. He also will very much enjoy having songs as epic poems written about his exploits as that will help him to gain his goals. Also, as a bard, Nyos will definitely use his knowledge when possible and try to learn the old legends to filter out anything that will help his goals.
_________________

All in all, Nyos will get along with most everyone, even if only to further his goals. He will most enjoys the company of Lydia, as they share a lot in common, and he will respect anyone of artistic bent as he has always enjoys srtistic endevours. He will probablt develop some artistic airs himself as the game progresses and he finds more corpses to amuse himself with.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 11, 2004)

Finally got it done.  School has been... persistent of late.

As for goals, Rhesa just wants to be with the group and not sink into depravity.  Or get killed.  Money is nice too.    Aeweth wants... well, Aeweth is too ditzy to be goal-oriented.  She can be easily led, though.

As an aside, Rhesa doesn’t possess multiple personality disorder (I think.  Further bulletins as events warrant ).  Aeweth is strictly a cover (Rhesa’s on the run, after all), but since she’s “in character” most of the time, I thought it’d be best to detail what Aeweth is like.

Gwyn- 
Creepy, creepy, creepy.  Rhesa may or may not have actually seen him doing anything, but she’s good at reading people and Gwyn sends off all sorts of bad signals.  He scares her (not that she’ll ever show it), and if she can avoid it she’ll never, ever, ever be alone with him.  He is, perhaps, the person who she’s least comfortable with- the others either have certain amounts of panache and class, have goals that so abstract and beyond the pale that they don’t bother her, or are, well… basically not sadistic serial killers.

Aeweth has the same reaction, except she’s more obviously frightened and far more viscerally so (and with good reason).  She’ll move to the other side of the room, purposefully sit down with someone in between them, etc.

Nyos-
Rhesa sees Nyos as a small, sad, and vindictive man.  She doesn’t know what his past is, but what she does think is that he’s arrogant, self-pitying, scheming, self-serving, and cold-blooded.  And honestly- he must think he looks so tragic in those tight leather pants.  And the moustache doesn’t bear mentioning….

Aeweth’s opinion is somewhat different, being a shallow and semi-oblivious ditz.  He’s a bit creepy, but he’s so dreamy in that ruffled shirt, leather breaches ponytail, and that goat_ee…_ the moustache will have to go, though.  I mean honestly- it looks so _silly._ 

Sunedilar-
He’s a cold-blooded stuffed shirt, but bless him, he’s not randomly cruel.  It’s faint praise, but his relative honor has earned him some points with Rhesa, who must reach pretty far to find something worth praising in this group.  The very discipline that prevents him from sinking to Gwyn’s depths, however, gets on Rhesa’s anarchistic nerves.  She wouldn’t want to live in a place he ruled, but she’s grateful to have someone who seems relatively sane around…

Aeweth likes Sunedilar too, and more so.  He doesn’t do things that frighten her, and treats her with some respect.  Strong, silent, tall.  And the bald look is attractive.

Dulanse-
Suave.  He may be a bastard, but he’s a bastard with style, and Rhesa can appreciate that.  She’s heard rumors, so if he casts his roving eye (or wandering hand…) her way she’ll have to be very, very cautious, and slavery is something she detests, but neither is an immediate issue.

Aeweth, of course, likes Dulanse best.  This is somewhat modulated by the fact that Rhesa has no desire to attract his attention, but there’s a conflict between what the _character_ wants (which Rhesa, as an actor of sorts, feel a need to honor) and what’s probably best for her physical well being.  

Lydia-
Rhesa has much more sympathy for Lydia than for Nyos, for some reason- perhaps because Lydia has a will of iron, as opposed to Nyos, who strikes her as self-pitying.  She’s the only other woman in the group, and a strong one at that, which Rhesa both admires and appreciates.  Her obsession with undead worries Rhesa, but not in the standard way.  To be certain, she dislikes the stench of corpses, and finds the animated dead more than a little off-putting, but- and here she brings into play her sophistry and debating skills- the creation of undead is a victimless crime.  Who is hurt if someone’s old vessel is animated as a helper? 

No, Rhesa actually worries about _Lydia,_ who she considers something of a friend.  Which she knows is more than a little crazy, but it just seems like the blame for what Lydia does falls more on what happened to her than Lydia herself.  It’s not her fault, after all, that the people she grew up with were so nasty that she gave up entirely on the living.  Rhesa tries subtly to steer Lydia towards sanity, although she realizes that it’s more than likely futile.  And when you stare into the abyss….

Aeweth likes Lydia a lot too, although Rhesa’s not sure how much her own thoughts are affecting how Aeweth acts in character.  Lydia’s another woman, a commanding personality, and takes nothing from no one.  Surrounded by more than mildly threatening male figures, Aeweth appreciates someone to ally herself with, and her own moral wishy-washiness is something easily led by Lydia’s strong personality.  Aeweth sticks next to her whenever she can.

Fabian-
Rhesa thinks that Fabian is an odd duck.  He’s perfectly nice, and even seems to be sincerely so (unlike, say, Dulanse), and that alone is odd in this crowd.  There’s something about him… Fabian seems to have some hint of her own moral fuzziness about him, which makes him something of a kindred spirit.

Aeweth, of course, notices nothing of this.  She sees a handsome and charming young man, and acts appropriately.  She might have sent some flirtatious winks his way, or something similar, and his (presumably) neutral response has confused her a bit.

Alev-
Like Gwyn, only slightly less so.  Detatched, violent, possed of an aesthetic appreciation for killing, and thoroughly off his rocker.  She's much less frightened of him, though, for some reason.  Perhaps his frailty makes her think of him as less of a threat.

Aeweth also thinks Alev is creepy, but she likes to look.  Elves are so attractive....

EDit- Forgot Alev.  Added goals.


----------



## flyingricepaddy (Feb 11, 2004)

Hey, Fabian's not detached. He's a great guy, honest!

Well, maybe not. But I wouldn't call him detached. He displays a rich array of emotions (romantic ones, too, although as a man of refined taste his standards are quite high). His emotions just don't result in the actions other people think they should sometimes. If the party has to slay a bunch of innocent old ladies, he'll bawl his eyes out at the horror of it all, but that won't stop him from slaying.

As for his attitudes to the rest of the party, I hesitate to think of what they might be before I see the characters in action. Gross immorality doesn't bother him at all, but apart from that his standards for friendship are pretty unremarkable: He likes personable people, preferably a modicum of class and wit.

So, right off the bat he could probably get to like Rhesa/Aeweth. Not so sure about the rest, although he'd have no difficulty accepting a cordial, professional relationship with any of them. He might come to respect any of them as well, although of course respect would have to be earned.


----------



## John E Smoke (Feb 11, 2004)

I don't think any of us are posting our character's defined opinions here.  It's all first impressions, you know?  _Everybody_ has those.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 12, 2004)

John E Smoke said:
			
		

> I don't think any of us are posting our character's defined opinions here.  It's all first impressions, you know?  _Everybody_ has those.




I couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Feb 12, 2004)

Here's some thoughts on bringing this all together:

I could see Alev and Fabian meeting in a tavern one night, perhaps one having witnessed the "work" of the other -- after some long arguments over aesthetics and the nature of art, the discussion turns toward making a living doing this kind of work, finding _commissions_. This could include work for hire (as there are a lot of people out there, no doubt, who would love to see certain others rubbed out in a more inventive fashion) as well as "unsolicited" commissions: Murder/robberies, essentially, although I believe both of our artists would appreciate it quite differently.

Gwyn enters quite easily at this point, perhaps brought in to appeal to clientele who desire a more brutal element; Alev, and likely Fabian, would accept him somewhat grudgingly, as sort of the lead singer with the charming voice and pretty face brought in to sell the group. Gwyn, for his part, would appreciate the notoriety. 

Dulanse as well would be of some help finding jobs -- although I doubt he'd get his hand too deeply involved, I could see him at least trying to associate with the group, as having strong ties to a few good murder artists will fit well with his plans for Delryn. (As far as getting in touch with the group, I can see him knowing Alev previously, given that they are both of culture and taste... perhaps Dulanse even had some association with the family that last owned the elf.) 

Rhesa could have some prior ties to Fabian (for reasons given in the existing descriptions), and although I can't see her really travelling with them, she might step in when a bit more magic is needed (and when the job itself makes an interesting challenge for her moral tightrope)...

Nyos and Lydia could have been "studying" together for a while prior to this... Perhaps with Sunedilar along, as their line of study will likely bring them into plenty of situations where a bodyguard is good to have around; and Sunedilar should appreciate the notion of cultivating an alliance with some promising practitioners of the dark arts. 

Sunedilar, in turn, could have formed some prior alliances, particularly with Dulanse (reasons given in existing descriptions)... And that is enough to at least _link_ all the characters. Because it's fun, here's a diagram!


```
Gwyn-Alev - - Dulanse - - Sunedilar-Nyos
 \    /                       \     /
 Fabian - - Rhesa              Lydia
```

I can see the game beginning at a certain moment of transition -- those more interested in gaining political power (Sunedilar, Dulanse, and Nyos) have been more or less biding their time, forming their alliances with the others, who have in it more for personal gratification... Some opportunity could come up in a relatively small venue to play a part in a coup (or perhaps the subversion of a rebel movement), which if successful will form some ties with people in power, and be a stepping stone toward the larger goals of those involved. It would be a more ambitious project, and so those involved would bring in some choice associates -- essentially, the formation of the party. (For practical reasons, I think the three power-hungry folk should -- and probably inevitably will, anyway -- tend to control the direction of the group, as their motivations are most suited for a real campaign.)

How does this sound to everyone? I think it fits all the lists made thus far, but there are plenty of other ways for it to work out.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 12, 2004)

Due to some family reasons, may have to wait until tommorrow to get this started, but to help you guys figuring out where things are:

You'll be starting off camping out near the border of a fairly small kingdom. The assumption will be you're travelling south from more northern lands, towards an area that doesn't already know who you are. Kind of like finding a place ripe for opportunity...be it politically, financially, or blood-lustly.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 13, 2004)

And we're off...a fairly short start, but this should get you guys going.

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1368469#post1368469


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 15, 2004)

Will you allow Gwyn to take the Mortal Hunter prestige class?  If so, are there any 3.5 conversion notes I should know about?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 17, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Will you allow Gwyn to take the Mortal Hunter prestige class?  If so, are there any 3.5 conversion notes I should know about?



 I don't know of any Conversion for it...but I'll look over it when I've got the time. If anyone DOES know of conversion notes for the BoVD, please tell me.


----------



## John E Smoke (Feb 17, 2004)

Looking over the class, it seems pretty straightforward.  I'm not sure that it needs any adjustment, other than the skill list and possibly the spell list.

Edit: Looking over the skills, looks like you just have to remove Intuit Direction and change Wilderness Lore to Survival.  I'll have to take a look at the spell list in a bit.

Second Edit: Yeah, the spell list looks fine as well, though some of the Vile Darkness spells may need to be adjusted.  It seems fairly obvious that the class is based off the ranger, what with the requirements (duh!  Wilderness Lore there changes to Survival, of course) and skill lists.  The ranger hit die has since changed to a d8, so that might be deserving of change, depending on balance.  Personally, I think the mortal skin ability is more than potent enough to warrant the change, but that's not my call in this case.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 17, 2004)

John E Smoke said:
			
		

> Looking over the class, it seems pretty straightforward.  I'm not sure that it needs any adjustment, other than the skill list and possibly the spell list.
> 
> Edit: Looking over the skills, looks like you just have to remove Intuit Direction and change Wilderness Lore to Survival.  I'll have to take a look at the spell list in a bit.




Well, one thing I noted is that, in 3.0, many classes (including the Mortal Hunter) used exactly the ranger favored enemy bonus for their own favored bonuses.  The change in 3.5 to a +2 bonus may mean that it should be doubled for other classes, or it may not, depending on whether it was that particular ability, or the ranger as a class, that was considered in need of a boost.


----------



## John E Smoke (Feb 17, 2004)

Yeah, I see what you mean.  In this case, I think the PrC is plenty powerful on its own merit; I'd leave Mortal Hunting as-is, considering it's allowed to stack with the favored enemy bonus and it's useful against _all_ mortals regardless of type.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 17, 2004)

John E Smoke said:
			
		

> Yeah, I see what you mean.  In this case, I think the PrC is plenty powerful on its own merit; I'd leave Mortal Hunting as-is, considering it's allowed to stack with the favored enemy bonus and it's useful against _all_ mortals regardless of type.




Ssshhh.  You're not supposed to tell him that.


----------



## John E Smoke (Feb 17, 2004)

Oh, by the way Anhk, I hope you don't mind my having inadvertently stuck in my own little "adventure seeds".  Just wanted to throw a little something out to make it seem like my character actually has a good idea of what he's about, considering that he probably wouldn't have even set out if he hadn't.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 17, 2004)

There hasn't been an official update, as far as I know, to the BoVD.  The "3.5 update booklet" (available on the WotC website... somewhere) has notes on the core books, Fiend Folio, Monster Manual II, and Manual of the Planes (and some others maybe, but I think that's it).


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 17, 2004)

Don't mind the little adventure ideas at all. Keep em coming and there's more ways to kill you off...errr...

Paxus:
Go ahead and aim for the Mortal Hunter as-is. It looks fine to me other than changing a skill names, around.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 19, 2004)

A note for everyone:

Moving in a day or too. Because of the sudden approach of this move, I'm going to be of touch for a short time.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 24, 2004)

Alrighty, I'm here and settled in. Game should get moving again soon. Just want to get everyone to check in and make sure we're all here.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Feb 24, 2004)

Roger.  Still here, still puppy-kicking.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Feb 24, 2004)

Hep.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 24, 2004)

ping


----------



## Cepter (Feb 24, 2004)

*ping*


----------



## John E Smoke (Feb 26, 2004)

pong!

Alive and well, but with an impending shortage of time.  I'll post tonight, but I'm not sure I'll be able to get back until Sunday.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Feb 26, 2004)

Uh... Pang.

Still around, just been kind of without a free minute for the past... I don't even want to think about it. Just checking in real quick, should have time for a real post tomorrow.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 11, 2004)

Um, has anyone seen AMG lately?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 11, 2004)

Don't worry, I'm still here. Actually, I've been waiting on the same thing you guys have...anyone seen John E Smoke lately?


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Mar 11, 2004)

Whoop, scratch that.

'round saturday-monday, he said he would post on his games in the evening.  I'll check his post history and then send him an e-mail, if you like.

Edit:


			
				John E Smoke said:
			
		

> Alright folks, I'm back to being around and such. I'll be back to posting for the games I'm in tomorrow evening.




That was on the seventh, in the Feng Shui game he DMs.  Hasn't posted since.  (I do love me my member search feature. )


----------



## Cepter (Mar 12, 2004)

I know John IRL, and he should be back soon. However, Ankh, you might want to let him know that it's okay if he wants to make up a location, since he's a bit concerned about overstepping his authority.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 12, 2004)

Cepter said:
			
		

> I know John IRL, and he should be back soon. However, Ankh, you might want to let him know that it's okay if he wants to make up a location, since he's a bit concerned about overstepping his authority.



 Well, I don't have a problem with him giving ME ideas to play around with. His character's got contacts and such that he knows about. I don't mind him throwing things like that out...I'll jump in and screw thing up...err, add some flavour  when it comes time to run the NPCs.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 26, 2004)

So...  Could we get an update please.  Pretty please?  With a cherry on top?


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Mar 26, 2004)

"They also serve who only stand and wait."

(standing and waiting... )


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 31, 2004)

Any word on John....?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 31, 2004)

How about you NPC him for now and he can just jump back in when he gets the time?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 1, 2004)

That'll have to do...hope he doesn't mind. And if he does, oh well!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 2, 2004)

So...  How about an update Mr. DM sir?    Pretty please?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 12, 2004)

*bump*  What's the word AMG?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 17, 2004)

Hey guys, I have a proposal, would you like to make an all-call for a new DM for this game?  I really enjoyed my character and the interaction I had with the rest of your characters, and I'd like to get this game re-started.  Would anyone else be up for it if we made a request for a different DM to take over this game?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 17, 2004)

I would, though it would put me in the interesting position of playing the same character (at different levels) in two vile games.  More evil for me is probably a good thing; catharsis and all that.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 17, 2004)

Sounds like a plan!  I was really sorry this one died.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 17, 2004)

Ok, so we had Paxus Asclepius, Thomas Hobbes, NeuroZombie, Cepter, John E Smoke (who vanished), Guilt Puppy, flyingricepaddy, and Isida Kep'Tukari.  I don't know if the others are still interested, but I'm going to put up an all-call and see what happens.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 30, 2004)

To any former players your game has been picked back up if you still have some interest in playing please fallow the below link:

Game On


----------

